# Strange Turret Toolpost



## JTecalo (Jul 21, 2015)

Anyone have any  info on this Meister turret toolpost. 
The turret is 4" dia and has detents that allow indexing the turret. It can accept 1/2" tooling.
thanks 
Jim


----------



## bpratl (Jul 21, 2015)

Very interesting tool post, nice simple and practical  design.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 21, 2015)

Kool!!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 21, 2015)

very cool toolpost, i can't say i have ever seen one like it- but I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## JTecalo (Jul 21, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> very cool toolpost, i can't say i have ever seen one like it- but I LIKE IT!!!



Just a little tall for my 820 logan but it is kinda neat. I wonder what my Dad was going to use it for. Found this turret and 2 Trav-A-Dials one used one still in the  box.  
Jim


----------



## tmarks11 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dorian (and probably others) make manual turrets like that.

Here is the Dorian 8 position.  Only a measly $2600 (for that price, you should be able to buy the automatic CNC version):



The one you have is pretty useful.  Stick 4 boring bars, internal thread tools or drillbits (in an ER collet) in the holes, and 4 turning/grooving/parting tool in the 1/2" slots, and you could go a long time between tool changes.

I wonder how repeatable it is?  I might have to start stalking craigslist for something like that.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jul 31, 2015)

tmarks11 said:


> Dorian (and probably others) make manual turrets like that.
> 
> Here is the Dorian 8 position.  Only a measly $2600 (for that price, you should be able to buy the automatic CNC version):



Unlikely, $2600.00 is just for the turret hardware itself, control software and actual machine/turret integration will cost considerably more, if you have a lathe that is more than 10-15 years old it may not be possible with the existing control software.

My employer recently looked into a 4th axis indexer for our small Haas mill, he could swallow the hardware cost but with the software and cabling/installation prices it reached close to $6000.00. He didn't.


----------

